# TARAPOTO IV: MAS PAISAJES QUE CIUDAD



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Las últimas fotos si que están buenas, los bosques son muy hermosos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jaja bien bajopontino que te gusta esa foto, jeje


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> jaja bien bajopontino que te gusta esa foto, jeje


Claro, ahora echame el pato a mi.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

sabian ustedes que tarapoto metropolitano (incluye tarapoto, distrito de morales y distrito de la bnada de shilcayo) que forman un nucleo homogeneo en 1981 tenia una poblacion de 42 mil habitantes y estaba ubicado en la posicion 35 en el peru despues de huaraz, tumbes, talara, huacho, etc y que todavia era una ciudad inexplorable y sin mucho peso en el ambito economico del norte peruano...... pues en menos de 25 años la ciudad triplico su poblacion, se consolido comercialmente-turisticamente y ahora es la principal ciudad de la region san martin y la tercera ciudad en importancia de la amazonia peruana.
ahora la ciudad, a pesar de q le falta mucho para ser urbanisticamente ok, pues tiene un impresionante aeropuerto nocturno, un coloso coliseo, dos universidades, 25 emisoras, todos los canales capitalinos y 70 canales por cable, hoteles de lujo, un dinamismo comercial y constructivo muy vigoroso, excelentes obras en ejecucion: asfaltado de avenidas y calles, la futura pavimentacion de la carretera tarapoto-yurimaguas, la continuacion del asfaltado de tarapoto al sur hasta juanjui -tocache y lima. etc.

pero nada es mas importante en esta ciudad q su hermosa geografia, y su riqueza ecologica,turistica y agricola,apto para hacer cualquier inversion y apto para no querer regresar de este PARAISO.

bueno aparte de la baratura de precios, la disponibilidad de un paseo en MOTOTAXI O EN AUTO, y sobre todo la amabilidad de su gente.....*los charapitas*... y las hermosas mujeres full shortsito o mini faldas...









imaginense estar en esta quebrada con una hermosa chica.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*tarapoto y moyobamba*

este es un mal paso: pongo de aguirre, a 30 km al este de tarapoto en el rio huallaga, que corta la cordillera azul.









cruce del huallaga para llegar a la laguna de sauce. 40 km de tarapoto.




















rio huallaga










rio mayo al norte de tarapoto, cerca de la ciudad de moyobamba









cataratas del jera, entre tarapoto y moyobamba.










*MOYOBAMBA*

unas fotitos de esta ciudad de 45,000 habitantes, capital de la region san martin a unos 110 km al noroeste de tarapoto. 
tiene un clima templado y esta a unas 850 msnm..... es una ciudad tranquila 
y tiene unas excelentes aguas medicinales termales.










































catedral de moyobamba
























hotel









puerto de moyobamba en el rio mayo

aspecto de su plaza de armas


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

a mi si me gusta todo, la ciudad y paisaje grax fayo por las fotos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bonito, el rio mayo, el huallaga, las cascadas, los paisajes y Moyobamba.

Una pregunta, ese pongo se puede cruzar?


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*mas*









skyline de tarapoto, mucho ladrillo y desorden.



































barrios populares nuevos

despues del terremoto?


----------



## lucho (Feb 25, 2005)

muy linda tu ciudad fayo... los paisajes son magnificos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Al pàrecer el terremoto no ha causado muchos daños.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

felizmente el terremoto no hallo su caldo de cultivo en tarapoto para hacer un masiva destruccion, quiza por q las casas estan mas nuevas y con un minimo de precauciones construidas....pero a tan solo 25 km al oeste, en lamas, si hubo una masiva destruccion, pero felizmente pocos muertos.

un paisaje natural para los fines de semana:


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*un paraiso por conocer:*
















































http://www.lapatarashca.com/
http://tarapoto.com/















































ecologia total en esta vivienda.


miren esta foto?


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

la foto q aparece al ultimo es: pittsburgh, como veran es un nucleo de unas cuantas hectareas lleno de rascacielos, y lo demas aparece con una ciudad residencial unifamiliar, com muchas areas verdes.....realmente es tipico de las ciudades norteamricanas.


mas de tarapoto


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

CALLE Q LLEVA DIRECTO A LA PLAZA DE ARMAS


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Esta foto me llamó la atención.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Tiene un efecto curioso esa foto, porque lo que se deberia ver borroso, es la chica que esta cayendo al agua y estatico el fondo, sin embargo da la impresion de que es lo contrario.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Fayo buenas fotos, espero que algun dia nuestras ciudades de la selva luzcan como la de esa foto con sus rascacielos, aunque yo no llegue a ver...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Filter said:


> Tiene un efecto curioso esa foto, porque lo que se deberia ver borroso, es la chica que esta cayendo al agua y estatico el fondo, sin embargo da la impresion de que es lo contrario.


Tienes razón, parece un montaje, pero es graciosa :laugh:


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*paisajes de tarapoto y moyobamba*

esta vez ya no fallare con las imagenes:
tarapoto


































moyobamba, capital de la region san martin con 40 mil habitantes y a 112 km al nor oeste.
















famosas orquideas de moyobamba


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

fayo said:


> esta vez ya no fallare con las imagenes:
> tarapoto
> 
> 
> ...



ESTAN PERFECTAS ESTAS FOTOS. FELICITACIONES!


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

estos mototaxis se llenan en las calles de la ciudad.










calle centrica comercial de tarapoto









un dia domingo a 8 km....este paraiso.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

incaSC said:


> Muy linda Tarapoto con mucho verdor y hermosos paisajes aunq la ciudad ta un poco feita pero = se ve chvre con la naturaleza q la rodea, chvre las fotos fayo kay:


 fayo siga adelante no desmayes en tu trabajo


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*LAGUNA AZUL DE SAUCE Y CATARATAS DE AHUASHIYACU*

fotos de la laguna azul en el distrito de sauce 35 km al SE de tarapoto y las cataratas de ahuashiyacu, a 13 km al norte de tarapoto.

hay un cruce q se hace al rio huallaga con una balsa cautiva para llegar a la hermosa y paradisiaca laguna azul.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*del anterior comentario:*

mas


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)




----------

